# Wie kann ich Apache 2.0.49 für PHP konfiguriren ?



## messmar (12. Juni 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir den Apache 2.0.49 auf  Win XP installiert, und wollte ihn für die PHP Konfigurieren. Es bsteht aber das Problem, dass es keine PHP-Zeilen bzw. Direktiven mehr in der httpd.conf  zu bearbeiten gibt.

Ich habe mal den Apache 1.3.X konfiguriert, und es lief auch sauber. Aber bei dieser neuen Version 2.0.49 weiße ich echt nicht wo ich anfangen soll.

Ich finde keine Module oder Direktiven die man für dieser Konfiguration beabeiten kann.

Was hat sich dann dabei geändert, und wie kann ich dann mein Ziel erreichen.

Ich bin für jede Hilfe sehr dankbar.

Gruß

Amin


----------



## Ben Ben (12. Juni 2004)

was du wo eintragen musst steht hier
Zudem musst du bei Apache2 auch die php4ts.dll in dein Windows\System32 Verzeichnis bzw irgendein Verzeichnis, welches im Pfad einegtragen ist kopieren, aber das steht auch in der Anleitung.

Allerdings würde ich nicht die InstallerDatei von der PHP-Site runterladen, da bei mir immer die php4ts.dll gefehlt hat. Es langt voll und ganz die Zip-Datei, die auch mehr Packages enthält und diese Einfach irgendwo entpacken....


----------



## messmar (11. Juli 2004)

Hi,

Vielen vielen Dank für den Tipp.
Es hat funktioniert.

Gruß

Amin


----------

